# Removing thank you note



## David 819 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi, so after having bad experience with low rating passenger he used the the compliment 5 star note to offend me, the note still there after trying to delete it many times, contacted support to help get rid of it with no luck, any help?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

What did support say? I'd try them again or go to an Uber Greenlight Hub.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

David 819 said:


> Hi, so after having bad experience with low rating passenger he used the the compliment 5 star note to offend me, the note still there after trying to delete it many times, contacted support to help get rid of it with no luck, any help?


Click on the note. Click on the three dots next to the note. Click on Remove Note. 
Should work.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

David 819 said:


> Hi, so after having bad experience with low rating passenger he used the the compliment 5 star note to offend me, the note still there after trying to delete it many times, contacted support to help get rid of it with no luck, any help?


Ever try Tweeting Uber_Support? That's how I got action every time I needed it


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

I can't believe they don't screen those comments. It's supposed to be only compliments, no? Smh.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You cam do it yourself from the app.

Tap your picture then tap it again . 
Then tap veiw all. 








Then tap the 3 dots next to the "compliment" 
Then remove note


----------



## David 819 (Feb 13, 2019)

I did all of that multiple times still showing. Disappear for few seconds only to come back


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

What was the offensive compliment?


----------



## bluetiger000 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> What was the offensive compliment?


I'm keen to know as well


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

David 819 said:


> Hi, so after having bad experience with low rating passenger he used the the compliment 5 star note to offend me, the note still there after trying to delete it many times, contacted support to help get rid of it with no luck, any help?


You can delete the "Thank you" notes yourself in the app.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Other riders see these complimentary notes?


----------



## David 819 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes they do.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

alaex said:


> Other riders see these complimentary notes?


Yes, 100% they see them....all of them unless you delete them yourself (as the driver).


----------



## Alroxk (Sep 19, 2019)

Same issue 1 year old bad thank you note never been able to delete it, I removed normal thank you note.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

Can pax leave a note if he rated you less than 5 stars?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

alaex said:


> Other riders see these complimentary notes?


They do but only try to see profile of the drivers. I would not delete that note, expecting more other riders writing good things to defend that note for me.


----------

